# Etq Tg 1200 Generator



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Just wondering if anyone has any experience with one of these generators. We used my Honda EB5000 at deer camp last week and it worked great. Love it. Its just big and definately overkill for just running the furnace. saw this at ACO and started looking in to it. 40lbs and 65db. My gut feeling is to stick with the plan of getting a Honda EU2000i in the spring but this is intriguing...

$139 with free shipping .... may be worth a try. I have read lots of good reviews from campers using it.

Who wants to do an Outbacker Product Review on this one......?

*ETQ TG1200 at Amazon









*


----------



## john7349 (Jan 13, 2008)

Well, it is a 2 cycle engine.... Have to mix oil with the gas. If that is not a problem, then it would be ok for light duty applications around camp.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

I would stick with the Honda.......


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

rdvholtwood said:


> I would stick with the Honda.......


Ill definately keep my Honda EB5000 as i also use it as backup for the house.


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Sayonara said:


> I would stick with the Honda.......


Ill definately keep my Honda EB5000 as i also use it as backup for the house.
[/quote]

.....the honda EU2000i


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

I would stick with the Honda too, 65db is super loud and it would not even run the microwave.


----------



## pintoplumber (Nov 4, 2007)

I have one, my brother has one. Different color paint jobs, ours are red and green. We gave $120 for each. Haven't used them for camping. I pull a float in the Ephrata PA fair parade. I use it to run the lights on the float. Mine starts on the 2nd or 3rd pull, can't start my brothers without starting fluid. They run quiet. Smokes for the 1st minute or 2 then clears up.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Being 2-stroke and Smokey would definitely be a concern....


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I have two Honda 2000's and love em both. I also have a "hack around" portable generator, for use when I dont want to lug the 2000 around. This is a link to the one I got...
http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GENUINE-LAUNTOP-GE...A1%7C240%3A1318
It too, is a 2 cycle... but the company is a little better known than some of the other Chinese units. It's a little more $, but I like that it spins up to the speed needed to run the item being operated, like the 2000. Oh yeah, it's a little more too, but...you get what you pay for! Just my .02...


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I have two Honda 2000's and love em both. I also have a "hack around" portable generator, for use when I dont want to lug the 2000 around. This is a link to the one I got...
> http://cgi.ebay.com/NEW-GENUINE-LAUNTOP-GE...A1%7C240%3A1318
> It too, is a 2 cycle... but the company is a little better known than some of the other Chinese units. It's a little more $, but I like that it spins up to the speed needed to run the item being operated, like the 2000. Oh yeah, it's a little more too, but...you get what you pay for! Just my .02...


They make good points on their site. How is the sound comparred to the Honda? Does it smoke much?


----------



## Calvin&Hobbes (May 24, 2006)

I've only seen it smoke at the initial start up, and then once in a while if the temperature is below say, 50 degrees. Whereas the mix is 50:1, theres very little oil in the gas to begin with. I was using an ashless oil, now I use the synthetic. Compared to the Honda, that little generator sounds like the hammers of he11.... but in reality, it's not too bad. I have only used it when I'm working out of the back of my truck, or running a trimmer at the local cemetary to clean up the arborvites on either side of the family headstone. No one there seems to complain.

I like that the little two cycle takes up very little space (I have it in a milk crate bouncing around in the back of the F-150) and it wasn't too expensive to begin with...and it saves the Honda's for the bigger jobs.


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

Calvin&Hobbes said:


> I like that the little two cycle takes up very little space (I have it in a milk crate bouncing around in the back of the F-150) and it wasn't too expensive to begin with...and it saves the Honda's for the bigger jobs.


I like the sound of that Launtop. I think I might get one for just that.... banging around in the truck and deer camp. My Honda EB5000 sat out in rain / few inches of snow this year (ended up putting an old card table over it). wasnt ready for that on its first use. Plus its too big to haul around camping.


----------



## vvsarpsjr (Aug 17, 2008)

Is the Honda 2000 large enough for what you want it for? For dry camping, to run the AC and microwave together you would probably be better off with a 3000 or two 2000s. How about that 48!


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

vvsarpsjr said:


> Is the Honda 2000 large enough for what you want it for? For dry camping, to run the AC and microwave together you would probably be better off with a 3000 or two 2000s. How about that 48!


I also own a Honda EB5000 if i need all out power and home backup. I was planning on buying a Honda 2000i next summer and think ill survive without AC and Microwave for those few trip. we will see though. once we start dry camping more ill need a nice quiet gen for the essentials.

just curious about this one as it was getting many good reviews.


----------

